
Instead of Prisons - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.prisonpolicy.org/scans/instead_of_prisons/chapter1.shtml
======
zepto
I agree with a lot of this, however I think they dramatically underestimate
the issue of sociopaths (who are estimated to be around 1% of the population),
and other types of offender such as paedophiles and compulsive rapists.

I’ve never seen anyone propose a prison alternative that deals with these
people, and yet they exist in significant numbers.

The most enlightened programs that deal with childhood psychopathy as a
neurodivergence rely on helping the children to understand that it is in their
best interest not to risk ending up in prison.

If prison goes, so does the only known way to deal with psychopaths.

~~~
zozbot234
> If prison goes, so does the only known way to deal with psychopaths.

Teach people to spot psychopaths and sociopaths, so they'll know to keep em on
a tighter leash than they would otherwise. It may not be a perfect solution,
but it deals with most of the damage they would otherwise cause.

~~~
zepto
It’s no solution at all.

Firstly, you typically need more information than you have to spot a smart
psychopath - the biggest clue is when they do harmful things, by which time it
is too late.

Secondly - how do you keep them on a leash with no prisons?

